# Viper 5806V - Multiple issues



## 1454 (Jul 2, 2011)

If you can help me, it would be greatly appreciated:

Anyway, here are my issues. First, if I try and open the hatch of my 2016 Subaru Outback with hatch button and factory smartkey then the alarm goes nuts. If I unlock it from any of the doors, it's fine. But unlocking it from the hatch via the factory remote, or the door button sets off the alarm. It kinda defeats the whole purpose of having a proximity key. 

Also, I would like to disable the little horn honk when the remote start time runs out so it doesn't bother my neighbors. 

I would also like to find out if it is possible to hook my defroster and heated seats up to the builtin functions of the remote start. 

Like I said, any help any of you can give me on this would be greatly appreciated. Anyway, thanks again.


----------

